# Wanted recs for great Kindle HDX 7" and 8.9" cases!!



## Robert Stanek (Nov 16, 2013)

I need some help find great cases for my Wanted recs for great Kindle HDX 7" and 8.9". I'm not really worried about dropping, but would like something light, thin and durable.

Any suggestions!! Thanks!!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

The Poetic case for your 7". Others said that the Poetic case for the 8.9" doesn't work well, because of the camera issue.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 31, 2012)

Does anyone know where to buy great cases for the 8.9 besides Amazon and ebay? I was looking for something unique, yet functional.


----------



## Robert Stanek (Nov 16, 2013)

Toby said:


> The Poetic case for your 7". Others said that the Poetic case for the 8.9" doesn't work well, because of the camera issue.


Thank you for the rec. I will check it out!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I just ordered the Roo Origami, which, from the pictures has all the proper openings and hopefully will not have the camera problem.

I really love the Poetic and have taken pictures and video, despite the very annoying warning from the software. This is for my HDX 8.9"

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FF334MS/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

rooCASE Case for Amazon All-New Kindle Fire HDX 8.9 - Slim Shell Origami Case HDX 8.9" Tablet - BLUE (With Auto Wake / Sleep Cover)

Note that most of the comments are from earlier models of Fire and case, but there are comments made more recently and I didn't find any that mentioned a camera interference problem.

This is not the same as the Amazon Origami case.


----------



## Robert Stanek (Nov 16, 2013)

Seamonkey said:


> I just ordered the Roo Origami, which, from the pictures has all the proper openings and hopefully will not have the camera problem.
> 
> I really love the Poetic and have taken pictures and video, despite the very annoying warning from the software. This is for my HDX 8.9"
> 
> ...


Thanks, I haven't seen that one and will check it out. Still haven't decided on a case.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I've been using this since mid-November. I like it. I read with my finger between the cover and back of the HDX and this works well. Also, has the auto on and off and covers just the edge of the Fire, rather than the whole bezel. Also, it comes in a bunch of colors so you should be able to find one that suits your tastes.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

With the Roo Case.. all of the available colors are matte colors and I got the light blue and it just attracts smudges.. fingerprints if you are reading the paper, etc.  Those will clean off but I accidentally got a mark from a ball point pen.

Anyway I have ordered a black one.  

I wish the finish was a bit more rugged, but the case functions very well.

It has the origami feature but also allows the cover to be set up in a triangle, which I don't think the Amazon case can do.  Not to mention it works with the camera without moving anything, and sleep wake works .

I'd rather have a Poetic if it would work with the camera

(this is all for the 8.9" but the matte finish in a light color would still be problematic with a 7" as well.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

For any cover..  something I did when I got my Fire HD last year (or whenever it came out) and that saved me when I lost the device..

I now put an address label that also includes my email address and phone number on the back of my device AND on the inside of the part of the cover that covers the back of the device.

When my HD was found, by the time the woman got home and was trying to figure out how to contact the owner, her daughter thought of taking off the cover (I had already had  Amazon deregister the Fire) and voila!  There was the label, she called me, earned a reward and I got my Kindle back.

A low tech technique for sure, but it worked.

I got the matte black Roo case in the mail and I think it will be so much better than the light blue, which would become grubby looking at the touch of a finger.


----------



## Robert Stanek (Nov 16, 2013)

Seamonkey said:


> With the Roo Case.. all of the available colors are matte colors and I got the light blue and it just attracts smudges.. fingerprints if you are reading the paper, etc. Those will clean off but I accidentally got a mark from a ball point pen.
> 
> Anyway I have ordered a black one.
> 
> ...





HappyGuy said:


> I've been using this since mid-November. I like it. I read with my finger between the cover and back of the HDX and this works well. Also, has the auto on and off and covers just the edge of the Fire, rather than the whole bezel. Also, it comes in a bunch of colors so you should be able to find one that suits your tastes.


Thank you for the recommendations. A lot of good info.


----------



## Robert Stanek (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I really like the cases recommended and picked up both for my 7" and 8.9". They're working great!

Robert Stanek


----------

